# Windows power point and apple I-pad question



## Stephen (Nov 25, 2012)

I have a slide show in Windows Power Point. I am considering the Apple I-pad to load the slide show for outdoor use as it has a long battery life. Would I be able to load the Power Point slide show to the I-pad?  Is it too complicated? Photo frame seems the easiest but they have no batteries. Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## bellringer 75 (Nov 25, 2012)

Free Microsoft Office app for iPhone, iPad to be released in early 2013 this is what you want when it comes out


----------



## 76winger (Nov 25, 2012)

At work they recommend Keynote for the people that do a lot of presentations. It's a $10 app, though, but apparently works well. I don't have any experience with it myself though.


----------



## woodchick (Nov 25, 2012)

Are you needing to run a presentation, or just show the slides? Seems like you could export your slides to jpeg images an import them as an album to you photos on the iPad? You can even run a slideshow from there with automatic timing. If you have animations, then you may be out of luck. That said, Keynote rocks!


----------



## Stephen (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks. I will be using it for slide shows. Looks like the new M/S Office will be the way to go. Until then I will try exporting to jpeg images.
Thanks again.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 13, 2013)

Keynote works great on the ipad.  You can view a PowerPoint show in it it fine. It is a paid app, as microsoft would be if they come out with one. 

If you ever want a bigger display, apple sells an ipad to VGA cable too.


----------



## mrtrenier (Mar 2, 2013)

I am a teacher and I have to constantly shift between Keynote and PowerPoint at school.  Keynote will accept PowerPoint presentations with little or no trouble at all.  I prefer using Keynote for slide presentations since the backgrounds in Keynote are better.  True it is a $10 app, but it is money well spent in my opinion.  If you also purchase the Camera Connector Kit for the iPad you can download pictures straight from your camera to the iPad.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 2, 2013)

I just got an app called SlideShark. Its free for the first 100megs of PowerPoint storage. I also got an HDMI adapter for the iPhone and they say it works for the iPad as well. If the projector has an HDMI input (I got one that does), you can do presentations right from the phone (or tablet). It works really well.


----------



## walshjp17 (Mar 2, 2013)

Don't hold your breath waiting for a version of Office for the iPad.  There have been no official announcements from MS about porting Office -- mostly rumors and wishful journalism.  Go with Keynote.  It is fully PowerPoint compatible and only costs $10.


----------

